# Square Mile Kilimanjaro



## drk (Nov 22, 2011)

Wow.... amazing coffee. I've had it twice this week in North Tea Power in Manchester.

First time round it was pourover. Initially, I tasted sweet liquorice with a hint of pastis but then the barista mentioned Neopolitan ice-cream with the strawberry bit dominating. I got it... As the temperature decreased, demerara sugar sweetness arrived....sherry....just like the fine Amontillado I have in the house.

Second time round it was Wayne the boss who made it aeropress for me. Still getting the same tastes, but maybe a slightly deeper rich taste with heightened acidity (still low). I think I preferred the pourover

I was a wee bit confused that it was called Kilimanjaro but didn't taste kenyan...maybe because it's from El Salvador....I think because the varietal (Kenia, Bourbon) originates from Kenya but I'll have to check this. Can anyone confirm?


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

You've confused me ... Kilimanjaro is in Tanzania!


----------



## drk (Nov 22, 2011)

Just testing!

Sheesh! I even have a friend that lives there!


----------



## jonnie d (Jul 6, 2011)

I notice they do all three processes for this coffee, any chance you know which you tried?


----------



## drk (Nov 22, 2011)

Natural!

The washed is in the v60 hopper this week so will report on that later.


----------



## drk (Nov 22, 2011)

I had the pulped natural last night!

Buttery, sweet and rich and completely different to the natural!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Have enjoyed a few of these over the past few weeks. Tapped and Packed in London are serving the Pulped Natural if I am not mistaken. Very nice as a V60


----------

